# Paphiopedilum concolor



## gunny (Aug 1, 2010)

Some variation of Paphiopedilum concolor in Thailand

Paphiopedilum concolor var. reynieri "Duanphen AM/RHT"


----------



## gunny (Aug 1, 2010)

Paphiopedilum concolor var. reynieri "Suppawan AM/RHT"


----------



## gunny (Aug 1, 2010)

Paphiopedilum concolor var. concolor


----------



## gunny (Aug 1, 2010)

Paphiopedilum concolor var. concolor


----------



## gunny (Aug 1, 2010)

Paphiopedilum concolor var. chlorophyllum fma. sulphurinum (alba)


----------



## gunny (Aug 1, 2010)

Paphiopedilum concolor (var. hennisianum?) fma. sulphurinum "Yen AM/RHT"


----------



## gunny (Aug 1, 2010)

Paphiopedilum concolor var. longipetalum


----------



## gunny (Aug 1, 2010)

Paphiopedilum concolor var. longipetalum


----------



## PaphMadMan (Aug 1, 2010)

Thank you for sharing such informative photos. Too often our concept of a species gets narrowed down by the unrepresentative limited types we commonly see in cultivation. It is good to be reminded that variation is the norm in nature.

Paph concolor has always been one of my favorite species, and I would be happy to have any or all of these in my collection.


----------



## paphreek (Aug 1, 2010)

I agree! Such wonderful variation and all beautiful! I would be thrilled to have any of these variations in my collection.


----------



## Rick (Aug 1, 2010)

PaphMadMan said:


> Thank you for sharing such informative photos. Too often our concept of a species gets narrowed down by the unrepresentative limited types we commonly see in cultivation. It is good to be reminded that variation is the norm in nature.




I agree totally and frequently.

I really like the longipetalum variety.


----------



## John M (Aug 1, 2010)

Wonderful photos.....very educational! Thanks for posting for us all to see!


----------



## rdlsreno (Aug 1, 2010)

Excellent!!!! Kap kun Krap!

Ramon


----------



## emydura (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks. Great to see the variation in this species. The longipetalum form in particular is very attractive.

David


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 1, 2010)

I need that reynieri now and the chlorophyllum fma. sulphurinum is just too cool as well. Fantastic range of pics, thanks for sharing them!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanx for sharing. the ones listed as v. concolor we see here as v. striatum. I'll take one of each thanx!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 1, 2010)

I didn't know there were so many varieties. Thanks for the comparison.


----------



## fibre (Aug 2, 2010)

Great to see these variation of that wonderfull species! Thanks gunny!

Here is my variety. It is said to be from the river Kwai region. But I don't know a variety name ...


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 2, 2010)

I like concolor a lot, even the var. longipetalum  is nice!!!! Jean


----------



## etex (Aug 2, 2010)

Gorgeous blooms- thanks for showing us!!


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Aug 2, 2010)

Wow, I've been hearing about more different var. names being used for concolor lately, but I hadn't seen pictures of all the types! Thanks for posting - very interesting!


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 2, 2010)

Nice... I like fibre's clone the best though..


----------



## swamprad (Aug 2, 2010)

Breathtaking! One of my favorite species that, despite success with many other brachies (including my first A.M. on a brachy), I HAVE NEVER BLOOMED!!


----------



## toddybear (Aug 3, 2010)

Those longipetalums are great!


----------



## gunny (Aug 3, 2010)

Thank you for all comment.

Fibre.I think your Paph. is Paph.concolor var. reynieri.


----------



## fibre (Aug 3, 2010)

gunny said:


> Thank you for all comment.
> 
> Fibre.I think your Paph. is Paph.concolor var. reynieri.



Thank you gunny!


----------



## e-spice (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks for the excellent concolor photos!

e-spice


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 4, 2010)

:clap::clap: How would you like all them lined up in a row & have to judge them!


----------



## Kitjapol (Aug 4, 2010)

gunny said:


> Paphiopedilum concolor var. concolor


This one seems to be concolor var striatum:rollhappy:


----------



## Kitjapol (Aug 4, 2010)

fibre said:


> Great to see these variation of that wonderfull species! Thanks gunny!
> 
> Here is my variety. It is said to be from the river Kwai region. But I don't know a variety name ...


According to the appearance of the leaves and flowers, I would say it concolor var concolor. :rollhappy:


----------



## fibre (Aug 4, 2010)

Kitjapol said:


> According to the appearance of the leaves and flowers, I would say it concolor var concolor. :rollhappy:



Whatever, I like the open flower and the chestnut like lip of it. That's why I like var. striatum too. But I'm not so amazed about the round varieties and line breedings that look like they want to be an other kind of bellatulum.


----------



## gunny (Aug 8, 2010)

Kitjapol said:


> This one seems to be concolor var striatum:rollhappy:



In the past. I thought it concolor var striatum after that I talked to my friend Mr. Iamwiriyakul. He said this call Paph. concolor var. concolor fma. striatum.
And Paph. concolor that mostly found in Thailand is Paph. concolor var. reynieri.


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 9, 2010)

Great concolors and great comparison. The longipetalums look to have solid purple undersides to the leaves. Is that true?


----------



## gunny (Aug 10, 2010)

SlipperKing said:


> Great concolors and great comparison. The longipetalums look to have solid purple undersides to the leaves. Is that true?



Yes. Paph longipetalum leaves look like paph. godefroyae.


----------



## Kitjapol (Aug 10, 2010)

gunny said:


> In the past. I thought it concolor var striatum after that I talked to my friend Mr. Iamwiriyakul. He said this call Paph. concolor var. concolor fma. striatum.
> And Paph. concolor that mostly found in Thailand is Paph. concolor var. reynieri.


Thanks for the information.:rollhappy:


----------



## Shiva (Aug 10, 2010)

I love them all and especially var. reynieri "Suppawan AM/RHT".


----------

